# Palmgren lathe



## CopanoCruisin (May 28, 2006)

Hey guys, I am looking at purchasing a Palmgren 84315, 15", variable speed w/reeves drive. I am looking to get info, pro - vs- cons. It is supposed to be like new. I am not familiar with the Reeves variable speed drive. The way I understand it the pulley width adjust in and out to adjust speed. Any input would be greatly appreciated. I have been told that this is who makes the Craftsman brand. He is asking $300.


----------



## Bobby (May 21, 2004)

Run away from it as fast as you can. I had one. It is nothing but trouble. If you do decide to get it I got 2 new headstocks in the shop for it. I sent mine back to them after working on it for a year. Got a full refund. Get you a Jet mini or even a Jet 1440. Very good machines. But please stay away from that Palmgren.

I forgot, I only paid $289 delivered to my shop for mine brand new and that was more than a year ago. I would have been glad to get $300 for mine.


----------



## 3192 (Dec 30, 2004)

_"Get you a Jet mini or even a Jet 1440. Very good machines_."

Best advice I've head all week! gb


----------



## CopanoCruisin (May 28, 2006)

Whew!!!!!!!! Thanks a lot guys, that's why I came here for your review. You know, the guys in the know!


----------



## Bobby (May 21, 2004)

No problem I just hate to see anybody get stuck with one of them. I know several people that have one. They got them the same time I did and they are very dissapointed with them.


----------



## Hooked (Oct 15, 2004)

Here's one to check out --- http://houston.craigslist.org/tls/554295276.html


----------



## Bobby (May 21, 2004)

I would be surprised if that one is still there.


----------



## EndTuition (May 24, 2004)

Hooked said:


> Here's one to check out --- http://houston.craigslist.org/tls/554295276.html


It's only a few hours old...heck of a deal., I spent a month waiting on a dela like this and gave up. My luck....


----------

